

Let it Rainbow – An indie game with 7 levels of despair - ThalesToniolo
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/let-it-rainbow-indie-game/id912777251?ls=1&mt=8

======
ericosperrella
Very addictive game. I can't really win it, but I loved it xD.

------
andydelarge
Love it \o/

------
mrchewey
should have an android version, just saying

